# 1981 glasstream. 15ft



## Trcothorn (Mar 14, 2011)

yes a fiberglass boat. since january ive been searching for an aluminum flatbotttom boat with a motor but i couldnt find a reasonable one in my price range. so i came across a great deal on a 15 ft glasstream with a 25hp mercury in great shape. doesnt leak and the fiberglass is still in good shape. plan is to paint some areas of the inside and carpet it. took it out the first day i bought it and it is very stable. here is what ive done so far in about a week.

what it looks like the day i brought it home





removable casting deck 




carpeted the bench and made it come down the back so i can use the front area for storage




lid for the livewell/passenger seat




just a picture that i took on the first day on the water in this boat, 2 deer swimming right across the middle of the lake





im adding a pedestal seat on the front bench, carpeting the floor, and doing the back bench just like the front one. also im going to paint the very front deck where the trolling motor is mounted. any opinions are welcome, everything ive done has just been off the top of my head


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a sweet platform. You mentioned it is 15' long, what is the bottom width on that beauty?


----------



## Trcothorn (Mar 14, 2011)

i believe its 42 in. but im not too sure ill have to go out and measure


----------



## Trcothorn (Mar 15, 2011)

got a little bit more done today
got the back bench put together




what it is going to look like when im finished with the carpeting


----------



## Trcothorn (Mar 15, 2011)

still trying to figure out what im going to do about the front deck that the trolling motor will be mounted to. should i leave it the way it is, paint it, or carpet it?


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2011)

I would leave it as is! It looks good.


----------



## Trcothorn (Mar 17, 2011)

well im now officially finished with carpet and wood work. originally i was going to put a piece of plywood down on the floor with carpet glued on but i decided that since the floor is already flat i should not put down plywood and use the carpet as a rug since it is thick enough and has a rubber backing. maybe i could velcro it or something i dont know but for now its just a rug sitting in there. looks good to me though has no bubbles and doesnt slide around at all. i need some opinions guys













also i put the seats on but no pictures of that because it was dark when i finished it.


----------



## Trcothorn (Mar 19, 2011)

finished product! did extremely well at belews lake NC. here she is parked at the dock at carolina marina while i went in the shop to look around. have a problem getting the boat to plane with the 25hp. but i think i just need to trim it up a little bit. i absolute hate the foot controlled trolling motor it is hard for me to use, think im going to go with a tiller style. but other that that the boat is awesome and maybe sometime down the road ill get a tin boat to replace this one.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks good! I think you made the correct decision leaving the plywood floor out.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's a cool looking boat. I like it!


----------

